# Anyone here like skillet?



## Primenay13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im looking for some fellow panheads!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 4, 2011)

whats skillet


----------



## Primenay13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Skillet is one of the best Rock bands ever!!!! Well in my opinion. Look them up on itunes.


----------



## Saken (Feb 4, 2011)

Skillet have a few good songs like Comatose and Whispers in the Dark
Those ones are pretty good


----------



## Seicomart (Feb 4, 2011)

Skillet, as in 12 ounce mouse?


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 9, 2011)

i listen to skillet too. they rock.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 9, 2011)

I like some of their songs like Comatose, Monster, Whispers in the Dark, Savior.......


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the heavier songs.


----------



## Joktan (Feb 12, 2011)

I love skillet!!!!!I just got my friend to start listening to themme and my friends played skillet all night as we beat resident evil darkside chronicles.oh yea one night none stop...haha


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 12, 2011)

Skillet - Bad copy of Three days Grace.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm convinced that Skillet, Three Days Grace, and Finger Eleven are all the same band. Every time they used to come on the radio in work I would always think it was Three Days Grace since they copied them like no tomorrow. Then the guy on the radio would say it was Skillet or Finger Eleven. Its kinda f'ed up.

And that reason right there is why I never listen to the radio, I don't see how people can listen to it when literally everything sounds the same. I think I've even gotten   Nickelback (worst band in the universe) mixed up in there too.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol at Neschn. 
I personally thought that Three Days Grace was a bad Nickleback copy. 

I LIKE skillet. I dont love them but i enjoy them every once and a while. Kinda like a "enjoy" dragonforce every once and a while.


----------

